# Problèmes de charge



## Tosay (29 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir à tous.

Ma mère a tendance à laisser son iPad 2 en charge pendant 2-3 jours 

Aujourd"hui, elle m'a appelé en panique car son iPad n'avait plus de batterie et affiché le logo de la batterie et le logo de la prise (en gros, le logo qui dit qu'elle doit recharger son ipad) Et quand elle mettait en charge, ce logo ne disparaissait pas et sa batterie était constamment vide 

J'ai de suite regarder la prise et le cable. Ils ont noircis donc je présume qu'ils ont du griller...

*Là, je l'ai récupérer chez moi mais j'essaye de le charger avec un cable iPod et une prise secteur/USB d'une tablette Galaxy TAB 3.

Il est chargé depuis 30 minutes, le logo de la prise secteur n'est plus présent mais la batterie est toujours vide...*

Que dois-je en conclure ? la batterie de l'iPad est également morte *ou* le système de recharge par "cable USB iPod + Prise secteur Galaxy TAB 3" n'est pas compatible pour charger mon iPad ? ou bien je suis tout simplement trop impatient et le problème sera résolu dans quelques heures 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Quasquaquorne (30 Mai 2014)

Salut!
Faut essayer avec d'autres câbles, Apple de préférence. Mais bon les cables ipod et ipad en eux même sont identiques. Peut être un problème avec le connecteur secteur, le machin blanc auquel on relie le cable à la prise, j'ai un trou pour le nom là 

Mais si l'ipad reste souvent en charge 2 ou 3 jours de suite, ça sent la surcharge, et c'est très très mauvais!


----------



## cillab (26 Février 2017)

bonjour
deja prend un cargeur pour ipad et un cable idem une fois a 100% la conection coupele chargeur est froid tu peut le laisser 2 OU 3 
jours cela ne change rien c'est un probléme de chargeur et de cable


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2017)

cillab a dit:


> bonjour
> deja prend un cargeur pour ipad et un cable idem une fois a 100% la conection coupele chargeur est froid tu peut le laisser 2 OU 3
> jours cela ne change rien c'est un probléme de chargeur et de cable



Depuis 2014 , j'espère qu'il a trouvé une solution


----------



## cillab (27 Février 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Depuis 2014 , j'espère qu'il a trouvé une solution



 oups !!! désolé je suis NUL j'ais pas regarder la date mise


----------

